
10 ways to procrastinate and still be productive - jkush
http://themicrobusinessexperiment.blogspot.com/2007/04/10-ways-to-procrastinate-and-still-be.html
======
jkush
I'm posting a link to my own blog because I wrote the post intending it to be
tongue in cheek. Much to my surprise (and amusement) over 50 people have
bookmarked it on Del.icio.us.

